# Just made a Fatty Piston - Tommorrow; 4 Fattys! Q-view to Follow



## pintobean (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I just assembled my fatty piston. I am planning on smoking 4 fatty's tomorrow to take to deer camp this weekend. I'm thinking here are a few combo's I'd like to try:

1. Corned beef hash (like in the fatty piston assembly thread)

2. Spinach, Mushroom, garlic, onion, and Feta

3. Chorizo, pepper jack, egg, jalapeno, onion, and bell pepper

4. Egg, Bacon, and Cheddar

Any advice? This is my first shot at fatty's. I am planning on using hickory and maple to smoke.


----------



## tom37 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck Pinto, please share pics of the end results.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 15, 2010)

Those all sound great, your buddies are lucky!  I did one similar to your 2. fatty - came out super tasty.  There are some good videos of fatties assembly on youtube, as well.  good luck smoking and hunting.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like you have done your homework,(plan your work and work your plan) I have yet to put something in a fattie and it not be great!


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 15, 2010)

3. Chorizo, pepper jack, egg, jalapeno, onion, and bell pepper   <-----this one sounds awesome!


----------



## pintobean (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm thinking I might have to smoke a 5th...or 6th. There's no way I'll be able to smoke these tomorrow and wait until the weekend to eat them!


----------



## pintobean (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a few teasers...I had no idea how much work it would be to make these...all fun though. I ended up making 6 fatty's. In addition to the ones I listed above, I made a second corned beef hash one, and one with pancakes that I soaked in maple syrup, blueberries, and brown sugar. I got the inspiration for that on from the following post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99560/two-fatties-worth-viewing

Here's a few shots so far, tonights dinner is in the back right. 4lb Sirloin tip roast. Just pulled it at 140 and letting it rest.































MORE TO COME!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

Lookin Beautious so far!!!  I like the size of your piston 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  care to share the details?


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 16, 2010)

pintobean said:


> Well, I just assembled my fatty piston. I am planning on smoking 4 fatty's tomorrow to take to deer camp this weekend. I'm thinking here are a few combo's I'd like to try:
> 
> 1. Corned beef hash (like in the fatty piston assembly thread)
> 
> ...


My advice, heck you dont need my advice, looks like you got it under control.  As far as "flavors" the sky is the limit with fatties.  My families favorite is a chicken cordon bleu.  Ground chicken, ham, swiss & a bit of spicy brown mustard.  Good luck can't wait to see the finished q-view.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2010)

I made a fatty piston about a year ago and I totally forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me about it. Now where did I put that think????? HMMMMM Good looking fatty's.


----------



## pintobean (Nov 16, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Lookin Beautious so far!!!  I like the size of your piston
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I made the one from the wiki

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fattie-piston

I think I need to roll them a bit tighter, that may be why they look so big. They held together just fine though, I am able to handle them with tongs and they don't fall apart or anything.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great Pintobean!


----------



## pintobean (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's Dinner













About half way done







Finished!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

That's is an "OH MY GOD! THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!" all cap's moment. Took my breath away for a second there.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like some mighty fine eating goin on at your place. Congrats


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2010)

All looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could have sworn I posted to this thread yesterday but I guess i must have just hit preview...


----------



## pintobean (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks all.

Packaged them all up this morning, then couldn't resist, so I sliced one up; it was fantastic. I put the slices in the toaster oven for 10 minutes and it came out perfect.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic!

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks Great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang !!!!!

I keep missing these great posts!

All looks really Great there Pintobean !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## pintobean (Dec 7, 2010)

These went over really well in deer camp! And for those who are wondering...I will definitely be doing some venison smokes (if I ever get to stop traveling for work). I shot a 6 pointer and three does. Gotta love herd control tags!


----------

